# Adrenal Gland Mass - Adrenalectomy in our 6 year old golden



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Bumping up


----------



## BeesleBug (May 16, 2018)

UPDATE
The mass was determined to be an adrenocortical carcinoma. It's been about 6 or 7 weeks since surgery and she's made a full recovery. She has a lot more energy than before. She loves food. So far so good. We see an oncology in a month for treatment (if needed) and monitoring. Overall, we are so thankful she's still here and we have no doubt we made the right decision for her.


----------

